# Dare to put makeup on your boyfriend!



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

i was facing the mirror and putting makeup when my bf got annoyed coz i wasnt paying attention to him..so i said girls have a different world and mu is their god.. he said oh yeah? ima try that too, put some on me.... heheh so i did.. he begged me not to show anyone.... but ill show it here...hehhehehe LMAO

he is more beautiful than i am...hehehehe

View attachment 14048


View attachment 14049


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

he later on regretted ever doing it... too bad i was in a hurry putting makeup on him, i was afraid he might change his mind soon.....hehehehehehhe we had a little struggle on the liquid liner coz he got scared of it....hehehhe


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Lol, just make sure he doesn't start to find uses for ur makeup. I can't imagine my DH letting me loose on him although last time I went home I learned that my brother (who has pretty bad acne) has started using concealer after my sis showed him how....but no blue eyeshadow-yet!! :icon_lol:


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

BLUE is his fav color..hehhehe


----------



## pieced (Feb 7, 2006)

:clapThat is hilarous...


----------



## Leony (Feb 7, 2006)

LMAO!

I could never do that to hubby lol.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

lmao! That is too funny!

My husband won't kiss me if I have lipstick on. He will give me one of those air kisses that are close to the lips but not touching, lol


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 7, 2006)

My boyfriend wouldn't let me put makeup on him.. too bad. He'd be so lovely!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 7, 2006)

My b/f would neva let me do that!! lol, that is too funny!!! he is a cutie...


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

he usually let me get away with things... i love him for that.. his a lot prettier than i am....hehehhehehe


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

lmao! omg thats so funny! i put lipstick on my b/f be4 cause i wanted to see how it will look cause he has nice big lips! but he wil never ever let me take a pic of him.. your b/f is very brave :clap


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 7, 2006)

Omg, I can't believe this, lol.

My bf would never let me do this, I'd never ask either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He has got really long gorgeous lashes but I don't feel the need to put mu on him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

he got jealous of me putting mu said y it was so important to me and takes much time. he wanted to try for himself so hed understand how i feel.. but still he didnt get it.. men cant be into mu like girls are..just not right i think... oh hed kill me if he learn that i kept these pics of him....lmao


----------



## KittyM (Feb 7, 2006)

*LOL* looks funny yes!!

If I had a bf he would be the kind that would never let me put mu on him!!

my personal opinion about boys, is that they should not be selfobserved or into any kind of girlie stuff!!Good yours aren`t then*lol*

Like men who is men without any fancy hairdoes, mu, shaving chest,fake tan etc...

(*lol* My friends tease me though, saying that I will end up with a guy like that!!!!)

Just my opinion! Hope nobody gets offended!!


----------



## beaugael (Feb 7, 2006)

its weird to hang with a guy so vain might make me insecure hahahhaha my bf s not like that im sure... he is just open to anything....


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 7, 2006)

Dare to get my a$$ kicked!! No, I'm just kidding. I don't have a bf, but that is too funny!! Where's the mascara?


----------



## bunni (Feb 7, 2006)

LMAO, he is a keeper, you can always experiment your mu on him:icon_chee

how cute!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

LMAO! he does look cute with it on! I put makeup on Rob for Haloween and he liked it a LOT! I just put liner and black l/s on him, but he was loving the Rimmel Black Kajal liner! He kept saying "maybe I should do this more..." lol...

Here is the best pic of his face with liner on that I could find... I love the chocolate on his nose! :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont see the pic?

edit! ok i see it now! the liner brings his eyes out! he has nice eyes girl!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

Gorgeous green eyes! It is a super silly pic of him though!


----------



## Sharne (Feb 7, 2006)

Corrr hes not bad!


----------



## prude strippers (Feb 7, 2006)

whenever I talk to my boyfriend about experimenting on his face he always says the only way he'll do it is if I put an ultimate warrior (old wwf wrestler) mask on his face. I would've perfered to make him look like a drag queen since he had hair longer than mine but he shaved it all off :icon_cry: So maybe I'll have to take him up on that offer. I've never done a mask before, might be fun!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL - this is the kind of thing that might come back to haunt him someday! :icon_lol: :icon_lol:


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

my bf loves mu.

he goes shopping with me at MAC and he have is own account there. he doesnt put like green e/s and lipstick everyday but he use mostly eyeliners, mascara, lipgloss, things like that. hes really feminine and i love that.

he bought his first fluidliner yesterday. i can test everything i want on him. we straight hair of each other, put mu on each others, plucks each others brows haha. were really lesbians. i love him

View attachment 14155


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 8, 2006)

lol mitsuko  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

that is awesome he sounds fun


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

mitsuko ur bf is cool..reminds me of marilyn manson...rockstar


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

kat i would love to see ur master piece on ur bf..ill be expecting it oks?


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

hi melissa..the mascara was not part of our deal he hesitated on the liner so i didnt push on the mascara....


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

macgoddess wow our bf is adorable...looks so innocent..hehehhe


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats sooo funny! I asked my boyfriend and before i could even finish the sentence he said NO!!! Oh well, worth a shot!!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 8, 2006)

lol, thanks! Here is a little bit of better pics of him... He can be tricky to get pics of! He likes to hide from the camera usually so I have to take pics when he doesn't know it!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL! He sounds awesome Mitsuko!


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 8, 2006)

lol, they key word is "looks..." Trust me, he only LOOKS innocent!!! :icon_twis


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

:icon_chee Good call!!


----------



## katisha (Feb 8, 2006)

How funny! :icon_lol:

The boys look great with the makeup though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2006)

I always jokingly as my SO can i do his make-up and he always tells me where i can shove my make up LOL! I'm LMAO at your boyf's pics.. Does he know they're on here?


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've actually tried to convince my hubby to give him a makeover, but he absolutely refuses. I think I'll do it one of these days when we've had a fight in his sleep. He'll wake up looking like Dolly Parton. LOL. That'll teach him. :icon_eek: :-- :icon_chee


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 8, 2006)

No way would my bf let me put MU on him, and I have never even asked, lol. He is afraid of the things I use or has no clue what they are anyways. He has only seen me put on MU a few times (we dont live together) My mom gave me a BB lipgloss palette in my stocking for Christmas, and when I showed Jim my presents he opened it, and it has a lip brush in it, and he said, "oh cool, a pen!" He was serious too. I had to hold in the laughter.


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

dixie lmao on his naivity...hehehehhehehe


----------



## beaugael (Feb 8, 2006)

frilly ur so vengeful..... bad girl...hehehhehe nasty tooo...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 11, 2006)

Never put makeup on a boyfriend. However, I have put makeup on my son, when a needed a male model for school. First Stage Correective Male Makeup. He vowed never again, but I think he looked good. He was camera ready.

Cindy


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 11, 2006)

that is so cute, beaugael! he looks so pretty LOL

amanda, that is so funny how he thought it was a pen LMAO


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 12, 2006)

Omg I just thought of the coolest idea!!!

We should do a Dare to be...

And have it with boyfriends and just men in your life w/ makeup!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 12, 2006)

My boyfriend steals my lipgloss :icon_roll


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 12, 2006)

LMAO! That would be pretty cool actually! I think Rob would look UberHot with a smokey eye!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## KISKA (Feb 13, 2006)

I totally agree with you! I went out with so many guys that cared more about how they looked than I did (and I care!) and I just didn't like that. One of my ex's was so into beauty products that everytime he came over, he kept looking at them and kept asking me what they were for...if they were any good etc. and he wouldn't want to leave my bathroom because he kept looking at them...after a bit I started hiding all of them when he came over and he's like "where did all the beauty products go?" :icon_eek:

I mean I want a guy to have a good sence of style in cothes but not to be asking me every 5 min, "Does my shirt zipper look ok?" lol so yah...now I only date guys who are very manly and not very feminine...if at all... just my personal guy preference.


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, the guy I dated before Rob was a little like that... :icon_conf Drove me crazy!

Rob is pretty good at being right in the middle. He'll play along if I bug him, but otherwise he's happy to NOT have to do it, lol.


----------



## ladyithis (Feb 13, 2006)

I did my fiance's make up for Halloween. He decided to be lame and throw together a goth costume at the last second (his idea of being goth was a black shirt and black pants). Touched up his eyes quickly with some red and black eyeshadow. Should have taken a picture, but it wasn't all that impressive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lori_TG (Oct 4, 2009)

If anyone would like to do my makeup let me know! I'd love that!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 4, 2009)

I want my boyfriend to let me do this to him! I think my only hope is to get him to go to a fancy dress as a pirate and make him look all Jack Sparrow-ish!

He does, however, ASK me to put concealer &amp; foundation on him if his skin has a bad day!


----------



## skarvika (Oct 5, 2009)

Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 5, 2009)

Ha ha, I did this once when I was first starting out. I don't know why I was so confident. The poor boy looked a HOTT mess...


----------



## Amendria (Oct 6, 2009)

My boyfriend does the same thing, but sometimes I catch him of guard and he kiss me on lips. I know, I'm bad.


----------



## grebyma (Oct 6, 2009)

lol He looks cute! My hubby would never let me do that! I had to fight with him to even get him to try my face wash, though that backfired on me cuz now that's all he'll use!


----------



## mvpccc (Oct 7, 2009)

I has a site about makeup Eyeshadow:

http://makeupfamily.com/makeup/eye-shadow/

I hope that will help you.

I wish you good luck.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 7, 2009)

My hubby only let me apply concealer on a huge spot he got on his face once... It was so red and I offered to cover it up... He said thats as far as it goes when I offered to add some face powder over it... lol!!


----------



## Turboweevel (Oct 8, 2009)

My boyfriend started dodging my kisses after the first time i kissed him and some of the glitter in my lipgloss rubbed off on him D: I was not amused... He did ask me to give him the cream foundation I don't use anymore though &lt;.&lt; I'm wondering if he was joking or not. In any case it's not the right kind of his skin, it'll oil him up like it did to me.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 8, 2009)

My husband doesn't even like kissing me when when I have any obvious lipcolor on. I'll highly doubt he'll care for anything else lol.


----------



## DISH00 (Jan 12, 2010)

my boyfriend would never let me do that!


----------



## DeusExMachina (Jan 12, 2010)

Haha I wonder if my bf will let me do that... LOL


----------

